# A Cooks Tour.....



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I just got this book off of E-Bay. And was wondering if anyone has read it. I usually go to Amazon and read reviews of books before I buy but I got this one real cheap so I jumped on it. Can someone give me an overview of what the book is about and weather it is any good. 

Regards Cakerookie:

Note: Sorry, I did not know this book had a review in the Cheftalk Cookbook Review section. Looks like it maybe a good read...


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Yo there, cakerookiedoo! I'm a big fan of Anthony Bourdains writtings and I have a copy of A Cook's Tour, myself. I bet you can guess what I'm gonna say next....oops! you're wrong, I was gonna say dreezleskybag. As for the book, it's Anthony traveling around the globe eating lots of interesting things and then writting about it. If you're squeemish about foul language, um, try to overcome the squeemishness and you may enjoy the book. Happy reading!


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

Cooks tour is a great book, I haven't seen the companion series yet, but I heard it is good. Actually, I haven't read anything bad by Bourdain yet.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi all I just got the book and have only read the intro so far but it is pretty good. I just ordered Kitchen Confidential to. Let you know when I finish the book.

Regards Cakerookie


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Cakeroooookie...You're just now reading Kit. Conf.? Well, better late than never. If you find you enjoy Mr. Bourdain's writting style, I would recomend some of other books. He has three short novels out (Bone in the Throat; Gone Bamboo; and The Bobby Gold Stories), which are pretty entertaining. And He also wrote a brief take on the story of Typhoid Mary (I'm actually just starting to read that one).


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Ditto what everyone else said.

Also, DON'T skip ahead to the dinner in Berkeley (my favorite part). Let it all develop in order. More delicious that way.

Enjoy.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I just got the first in this series to 'Kitchen Confidential' have not read it yet but will soon. Any thoughts on this one...

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Kitchen Confidential was one of most enjoyable books I've read in a long time. I was reading it on Amtrak and I'm sure that most of my fellow passengers thought I was a raving lunie, as I couldn't keep from laughing out loud.


----------

